# Ready to get started.



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been poking in and out of this section for some times. I have seen some very simple and particular genius creativity. The one think that I keep stoping me is aka specification. Does anyone know the specification and dimensions of the equipment (or point me in the right direction)? any and all help is grateful.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm assuming you meant AKC specifications:

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/REAGIL.pdf
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/agility/EquipChanges_Jan2012.pdf


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

nmlvaio101 said:


> I have been poking in and out of this section for some times. I have seen some very simple and particular genius creativity. The one think that I keep stoping me is aka specification. Does anyone know the specification and dimensions of the equipment (or point me in the right direction)? any and all help is grateful.


There's many reasons we all go to agility classes in one form or another. Best way to learn the safest and ideal rate of progression. PLUS we can use the equipment for FREE while learning what we should get for the yard for homework.

Have you seen this sticky? http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gility-equipment-do-yourself-ideas-hints.html

Good luck!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you seen this:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/175805-where-heck-start-2.html#post2384540

Based on AgileGSD's suggestions, I picked up this DVD and it just so happened to finally get here last night. I watched it and have to agree that it lays out a nice framework for beginning agility training- mostly in that it very effectively outlines the important skills required for agility that one might not think are relevant to agility in the first place. Things like attitude, conditioning, trainability (via shaping), etc. Overall- I think it's an excellent starting point, and MUCH more effective than just building some equipment in your backyard and going to town (as I did).

LoLaBu Land Experience Speed&Conditioning

(I will note that the physical DVD (as opposed to the digital download) is just a burned DVD with a printed label, and no hard case. I was a bit bummed about that. But the quality of video and audio is very good. It took 13 days to get here from the date of purchase [Slovenia to Indiana, USA].)


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

I want to get a good/ professional dog ramp and a see saw if anyone knows a good one?


----------

